# Meet Moose!



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

So I finally decided on a name, I'm calling him Moose!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

For some abserd reason, the name suits him!!


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha thanks

The name just came to me, and for some reason, it really does work!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

He's very cute though! I really want him!!


----------

